# One man show?



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

Anybody doing the one-man show? Strictly acoustic? A mix of both (electric and acoustic)? What's your set up? Website? evilGuitar:


----------



## Hinrich (Feb 12, 2006)

*one man show*

I used to do it when I started performing just to get used to playng in front of a crowd. My rig was just an acoustic, Boss RC20, Flanger and Chorus pedals run through teh p/a. I did classic and modern rock covers, a few origs, just rhythm acoustic and very simple lead (Wish You Were Here solo was the most complex I'd get) I made from $75 - $120 per night depending on the tips.

I did this in coffee houses, then I found a band. Since I started gigging in a full rock band, going back to solo shows lost it's appeal but I still host open stages every other month.


----------



## bucky (Mar 4, 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=m5f957EyrRU&search=KT Tunstall


----------



## Hinrich (Feb 12, 2006)

Does anyone know what rig she's using? My RC20 can do that.


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

I guess I need to be politically-correct; One person show? or One musician Show? How about Onesome show?  

Noone likes to be *compared* but she's kinda Lucinda Williams-ish. She's good.


----------



## bucky (Mar 4, 2006)

ofender said:


> I guess I need to be politically-correct; One person show? or One musician Show? How about Onesome show?
> 
> Noone likes to be *compared* but she's kinda Lucinda Williams-ish. She's good.



Haha, no I didn't mean it like that. I just thought it was a good performance, and she was doing the one man show thing.


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

I know. I was just being a smarta$$. I suppose until *one of them* tell otherwise, it's still a one man show


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2006)

I've been playing in Southern Ontario for a while. There are plans for a tour this summer. www.markvida.com


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

twoheadedboy said:


> I've been playing in Southern Ontario for a while. There are plans for a tour this summer. www.markvida.com


I like your songs twoheadedboy (Mark). Did you get enough new material to record an EP? Are you planning this tour as a one-man show?


----------



## Hinrich (Feb 12, 2006)

For those in the York Region area, I just caught Grant Fullerton (Lighthouse) last Saturday night in Mt. Albert. First time I ever saw him both on the acoustic with a foot controlled drum machine, but also by himself on stage.

Made me want to get back into solo gigs but his lead blows me out of the water which is why I joined a band!

http://www.grantfullerton.com/


----------

